# best toys before rc



## munchi (Sep 22, 2003)

it would be a few for me but the best toys before i got into r/c would be..

1 crash up derby cars that had 1 wheel on the bottom with a zip line to make it go and when the bumper hit something the parts would fall off.

2 evil kenevil motorcycle that attached to a tower and you had a handle to wind it up and then it sped off on a ramp.

3 of course the green machine.. the original that had the plastic wheels that would flat spot after a few weeks.

4 stretch armstrong i had the hulk.

5 the grip that would fit your bikes handle bars that when you twisted it.. it sounded like a chopper!

6 balsa rubberband propelled planes.

7 blow up punch balls that i would terrorize my brothers and sister with!

i have more but wanted to see what you had before r/c.:wave:


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

munchi said:


> it would be a few for me but the best toys before i got into r/c would be..
> 
> 1 crash up derby cars that had 1 wheel on the bottom with a zip line to make it go and when the bumper hit something the parts would fall off.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, make me feel old. I had most of those toys.


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

I had one of teh Evil Kenivel bikes too. Also a BIG:thumbsup: to the green machine. I wanted to get one for my 7 year old a few years ago. have you seen what they want for one of those things now ????


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Voltron and M.A.S.K.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

the wife..lol


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

Jakes Dad said:


> I had one of teh Evil Kenivel bikes too. Also a BIG:thumbsup: to the green machine. I wanted to get one for my 7 year old a few years ago. have you seen what they want for one of those things now ????


Didn't know they still made them. You know with all the BS about "safe" toys.


----------



## rcwolfee (May 17, 2003)

Hot Wheels


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Slot cars. Any scale.. I would set up a huge track in my bedroom and leave it up for weeks. 
Model cars. I would modify the slot car chassis's to accept the model car bodies. 
When I got tires of a model car, I would take them out side to bash with. Most fun was a fire cracker tucked inside with a line of glue running to the wick. set the glue on fire (like a fire under the hood and roll it away) BOOM!!!
Go carts, mini bikes. Anything that would go faster than me!!


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

stretch armstrong!!! holy cow thats something i havent heard of/seen in ages!!!

i collect models, but so do alot of ppl and they dont really consider those toys. also, like to build and launch rockets...


----------



## jlightning (Jun 16, 1999)

I was big into slot cars grade school through jr high. I also dug those balsa planes with wind up propellers...very fun. 

My son wanted a Green Machine really bad (but ended up with a big wheel). The GM is made much better now then it was back in our day.


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

I Would Have To Agree With The Slot Cars We Had A Really Big 1:24 Track Man Was That Stuff Addicting... But Nothing Compares To 1:10 Oval Rc Car Racing....


----------



## fla-racer57 (Feb 4, 2006)

Kart racing cost about the same as RC cars the only reason i quit was my daughter started college


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

befor RC cars I had modle trains HO and N scale


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Before R/C Racing, I was a PIT GUY on a local Dirt Late Model, before that.... I was in the pits with my dad and his Dirt Late Model (circa late 1970's early 1980's)

For a brief 3 1/2 - 4 years I also had a 1955 Ford 2dr Sedan that I took to ROD RUNS (Poker Runs) and some car shows.

The Ford had a 390 w/ a 6 pack, C-6 Trans, a Narrowed 9" rear end, and 4 wheel Disc Brakes and was a project built by myself and my father (Mostly Father) cause It was my18th B-day and Graduation present....

Been R/Cing since the Summer of 1985, and got my SON racing when he was 7 (10 years ago)


----------



## kistner (Apr 27, 2008)

between my brother and I we had most of those toys too. I'll add GI Joe - the 12" ones, comic books, and of course my bike.


----------



## JasonAB25 (Dec 19, 2002)

Playing cards in my bicycle spokes.........


----------



## macrac (Jan 7, 2007)

i feel so young, i am young but still, man i feel young reading this thread lol, 18 years young guys


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Rockem Sockem robots!!!


----------



## CAL9.2 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Toys*

A stick. Thats how old I am.


----------



## Dpreston (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## Dpreston (Nov 21, 2005)

I can't get the dam link to work on here.


----------



## Dpreston (Nov 21, 2005)

I give up lol


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=410445453&albumId=1221150


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

CAL9.2 said:


> A stick. Thats how old I am.


*I don't care who you are, thats funny!!!!*


----------



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

man all these old toy have me thinking again..

anyone play with mr toe the football kicker ( or the socker player, basket ball player) smack the head and they kick the ball. had a blast with them. 

a marx 2 speed big wheel.. even at a young age we wanted speed..lol.. although the grren machine was very nice, just could not keep pace with this. 

water pump rockets..

tcr slot cars (total control racing) still cant be beat even by todays digital tracks. 

sizzlers.. 

funny thing is almost all of these things have been re-released with in the past couple years. got a mr toe for all my kids 2 years ago.. and yep the rubber hammer trick still works , it will still kick the ball a good 20 yards with a decent hit. does not last long this way but man its fun..lol

mames


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

I shot for Martin Archery so my toy was the Pro series Martin Scepter bow.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Am I the only guy who ever played with LEGOs as a kid? I would just sit there and build stuff all day long, and then destroy it!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Home made go-karts and mini-bikes out of snow blower engines.:thumbsup:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

My 1971 *T*rans *A*m Firebird, 455HO engine bored .030 over, heads milled to 9.3:1 compression ratio, ports worked. Estimated 450HP (never had it on a dyno).

Get it? "TA Man"


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice, i got my 1976 oldsmobile cutlass salon, love it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

steel sledge said:


> Am I the only guy who ever played with LEGOs as a kid? I would just sit there and build stuff all day long, and then destroy it!


-As a kid I had some Legos, but I had a lot more Lock Blocks (sp?).
-I also had a sky scraper/building set. I don't remember who made it, but you had plastic I beams for the structure and flat plastic sheets for the exterior. You could build some large structures with the set.
-Green army men. When combined with the building blocks, legos, and other structures, you had some good target practice with rubber bands.

PS: I did a quick wikipedia search and found out more info on the girder and panel building sets. Here is more info (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girder_and_Panel_building_sets)


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

linkin logs for me. my grandfather fond my uncles when he was cleaning one day and gave them to me. still have them. and there in good shape.
legos all ways got thrown at ppl so they would get lost.
other then that its rocks,sticks and the great out doors for me.


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

One word.......... STOMPERS 

*Lester O'Dell:wave:*
*www.LesODell.com*
*sponsored by....*
*RC4Less*
*Team Power Push*
*Tanager Pacific*
*Web Designer of*
*www.NORARCOVAL.com** &*
*www.SkagitRiverRaceway.com*
*Track announcer for....*
*N.O.R.A.'s Carpet Oval in Mt Vernon, Wa &*
*Skagit River Raceways Dirt Oval in Burlington, Wa*


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

As Mames said sizzlers. 2 X-mas ago Target rereleased them. I got a 70 Cuda and left it in the box. These were originally from the early 70's.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I had Lincoln Logs and Erector Sets. Also had HO slot cars


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

I had the old Cox Pinto nitro funny car and purple gas chopper! man these things were fun "when and if you could keep them running" and dont forget the old real rubber BB guns that came in a pistol and pump shot gun version. my aunts cat hated mine lmao!


----------



## shrabber (Oct 17, 2002)

Riding my huffy with a clothes pin and baseball card sound like motorcycle


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

there were toys before RC????


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

i played with legos/duplos/linking logs. but my favorite thing to do was to get those small jeremy mcgrath or ricky carmichael diecast dirtbikes and make a big track in my sand box and play with the smal dirtbikes on the track. so yes, im a track builder at heart XD


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

the electronic kits that radio shack sold were cool. you could build a radio and all sorts of stuff.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Funny radio shack,they made a pretty good r/c car back in the day called the golden arrow,gave my old hornet a good run!


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Slot cars, GI Joe's, Tonka Toys, and trains.


----------

